# Indalo Soul And Scooter Club



## DEBSNJON (Jul 17, 2007)

We are proud to announce the formation of a new club/society dedicated to Northern soul/ Crossover dance for the Levante area. 
We are a free membership club who intend to hold regular Soul Evenings in the area. So all you guys and gals who miss the All nighters and rallies from the 60s, 70s and 80s why not get in touch. 
Our first event is to be held at Bar Millionaire ,Pueblo Laguna on Friday 21st September and should not be missed. For further information please send me a PM or phone Jonathon on 950132480 or Kurt on 950139515. 
Keep the faith. Parking for scooters available!


----------



## tonyjohn (Sep 2, 2007)

Hiya,

Whereabouts in Spain is Levante?


----------



## DEBSNJON (Jul 17, 2007)

tonyjohn said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Whereabouts in Spain is Levante?


HI 
THANKS FOR YOUR INTEREST
IT IS SOUTHERN ALMERIA
THE AREA IS MOJACAR/GARRUCHA/VERA PLAYA ABOUT 100KM UP THE COAST FROM ROQUETAS


----------



## tonyjohn (Sep 2, 2007)

*Hello!*

Hiya Ahain,

Thanks for the info! I,m looking at relocating to Spain towards the end of next year with my family.
I used to be a mod back in the early 80,s and got into the scooter boy/northern soul scene around the mid 80,s got out of it by the late 80,s but still go to the odd soul night or scooter do, I,m originally from Plymouth


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, debsnjon.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Jonathon,Just wondering how your first soul do went?Spoke to you the other day on the phone.I can confirm the 10th 0f November as our Nothern Soul alnighter.As soon as I know the web page I will post it.Stay soulful.Pete Costa Del Sol,ex Wheel,Blackpool Mecca.


----------



## sledge (Dec 26, 2009)

*indalo soul and scooter club*

hi
i live just up the road from you in arboleas.
how is the scooter side of things progressing, although i have been a biker since the 60-s ,in recent years i have been cultivating an interest in scooters and have a spanish registered lambretta here,although i have not yet met any other scooterist and have all sorts of difficulties obtaining spares etc.
i have seen a lambretta around garrucha a couple of times,was that you.
i also saw a brit reg one pass my place a couple of times a year or so ago,
sad isnt it.
cant get into the soul music thing though as the grease runs too deep in me and mods still put my back up even after all these years, a few run ins in the past shall we say,lol.
ttfn
sledge


----------

